# People are so cruel...



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

So, I guess this kind of stuff really happens. A box of tiny newborn kittens was dropped off at my doorstep. WHO DOES THAT??!!! I cannot begin to tell you how much work goes into hand raising kittens. I'm not even much of a cat person. I love dogs lol I mean take a look at my username. Either way, I was not going to let these little guys die. I took them in, bought some kitten milk replacer and a little bottle. Funny thing is, I usually do not work. I'm "on call" and normally I will go weeks without working at all. It just so happens that these little guys came into my life when I was scheduled to work 5 days in a row. There was no way I was going to be able to do it on my own. I contacted several rescues and finally one was able to take them. I had them for a total of 2 days but I got attached. It's hard not to fall in love with these little guys, especially when they just wanna purr and fall asleep in your hand after being fed. Enjoy the picture


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Poor little babies.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats what happens when irresponsible cat owners do not get their cats neutered.. If you can't afford to pay the vets bill to have it done, then don't own cats. I have 2 cats (both neutered) and I hate it when I see the male toms come snooping around, spraying and being aggressive. And the females howling at night. People are so stupid. 

Kudos for taking them in, at least they weren't put in a weighted bag and dropped in a river or lake somewhere... I am sure that goes on too. poor animals.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So very very cute!
If I lived closer, I would have helped you with them. XD I love baby animals. Had to bottle feed a couple of beagles once.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone knew you were an animal lover and left them on purpose IMO. Jerks!! I'm glad you were able to give them some love for a few days and found a place for them.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Couple of years ago, we found a very young mother cat dumped in our street, she'd just had kittens, still had blood on her.. producing milk for her babies - but no babies to be found...  My hearts breaks for these helpless little animals. 

How hard is it to call a shelter? A few calls, so they're not just dumped on a doorstep or in a vacant lot? :evil:

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Bring back public flogging, so the sods get what they deserve. I'd sell the popcorn.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Aus - How could someone DO that?? The mother must have been devistated looking for her babies  Just like with the litter that was in my care. I kept thinking, where's the momma and how is she dealing with this? 

I was actually going to take the babies to the shelter but one rescue group informed me that if you take them to the shelter that young they will be euthinized because the personnel there does not have the time or resources to put into raising the babies. After I heard that, I had made my decision that there was no way I could send them away to their deaths like their previous "owner" had done. I hate people so much sometimes. My cousin (who was helping me out) really wanted to keep the cream colored girl but the rescue we gave them up to said we'd have to pay $400 to adopt her back. Um... no. Even after the mandatory $75 "donation" we had to pay for them to take the kittens, we would not be given a break. And originally, it was $100, but they dropped the price for us.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

At least they went to someone who knew what to do and was willing to take the time to care for them (or find someone who could)


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank God for you and your willingness to help out the kittens. Hat's off to you.!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah all in all, I'm just happy that they are safe and sound and are off to a great life. I miss them though and their loud meews...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweet little babies......Some of the cruel evil heartless things that people do.....So sad......

My oldest cat Mr Bob will be 18 years old in July and he was a found kitten....Some wonderful person threw a litter of kittens away in the trash...all dead except one tiny black kitten about 3 days old....He had the will to live......and is a grumpy old man today...laffs....He is special..along with several other kitty cats that I have bottle raised.....I have 29 cats...ALL spayed/neutered....most either dumped or came to me sick and/or injured.....

Why people think dumping a helpless kitten or puppy out in the country is a good idea....needs their head examined....lol.....A slow death from starvation is so cruel......Take responsibility......Spay/neuter your pets and stop dumping your problem on others, however, at least those kittens did get dumped in the right place.....Kudos DoberMom......


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, maybe your name should be changed to OldCatLady lol that's awesome! If it were up to me, I would be feeding, traping, spaying/neutering, and then releasing cats in my neighborhood whether or not they have owners out there. It's not fair for the victims; these little babies didn't ask to be born.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when i had a cat she would run out and come in pregnant >.< i was like 10 when that happened, she did it twice. but we never gave them up, and she was a good mom, but her first litter was a solid black kitten that she almost rejected until my dad put her in with the rest of her older sibling, i actually have that cat now. her name is midnight and she is about 3 years old, spayed. she is gonna be 4 i think this july 8th. i love having kittens here but it is better for cats to be spayed/neutered. we always made sure the kittens had homes to go to.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to catch a few of the feral kittens that ran wild in the supermarket parking lot at the back of my old house close to the city center. Some were so tiny, and already fully wild. All the adults had cat flu or conjunctivitis, or both, and we often saw dead ones. People used to just dump them there in the trash and they bred... and bred.. so sad. My local cat shelter at first was eyeballing me hard, coming in every few weeks with a basket of sick, skinny cats and kittens but they were great about it. Most had to be put down, however, due to disease. A few kittens weren't infected too badly and pulled through.. 

Perhaps the most gut-wrenching find was a taped-up box next to the dumpsters we stalked, looking for kittens. It just looked like trash.. then I heard this miserable "MIAOW!"

Inside this heavily taped-up , tiny cardboard box was a blue Himalayan cross queen and her two ball-of-fluff blue 4-week old kittens. OMG. Dehydrated (this was high summer) and starving. I quarantined them in my laundry for the weekend and got them hydrated and fed. They were crawling in fleas, probably wormy but SO beautiful. The mother was the gentlest, sweetest cat. If I had not already too many of my own animals (and three large dogs who loved our cats but hated strange ones) I'd have kept all three in a blink.

The shelter took them gladly, and could not believe that such lovely animals were thrown away like garbage.. this was a long time ago, and to this day I get teary thinking about that mother and her babies, how protective she was of them, and hope they all got good forever homes. 

OFL.. 29!!! You're such a legend, lol. I'd love to visit your place, with all your fish and cats..your story of Mr. Bob brought tears to my eyes, so glad he made it - and to a ripe old age, too!

I swear, had the resources I'd adopt animals again. But I have time/health/money for just one cat, and a few fish. And a teenager, lol. As daughter grows older and more responsible, I may allow her a 'squishy', as we call male rats - there's a lot of those in need of adopting, too... 

Bless you all, who make the life of any neglected animal better.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

:3 we took in a cat found in a street, we named her sneakers, she would silently still your chicken o.o she was the sweetest and gentle cat we had -w- is it me or cats from the street are nicer? 
i hardly find stray cats here :\ we found a dead rattle snake though IN ILLINOIS DX


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

While walking a friend home one evening, my daughter heard a weak little "meow". Of course she had to find where it came from. It was a black male kitten only a few days old. She brought him home, covered in fleas and so weak he could hardly walk. He also had a very bad eye infection. She cleaned him up and bottle fed him until he was able to eat out of a bowl. 
He is now a 2 year old neutered male named Phoenix because he was so close to death as he could be without actually dieing. His eyes have some scarring on them, but that doesn't stop him.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

How horrible. I hate people who do this. Don't get a pet if you won't take care of it!!! A cat isn't a cheap pet. While you can get free kittens and cats all the time (at least there are lots of postings on kijiji with ones available), that doesn't mean it'll be cheap. Fix them! For the love of god have your pet fixed. It makes them happier and more content, and it removes unwanted kittens running around. Not to mention it is good for their health.

When I Was a teenager, my family had discovered that there was a stray cat hanging around. It was friendly as ccould be, kept trying to sneak into the house. He would even purr and offer me snuggles. However our boy would have fought him to the death (you know how cats are). He'd come and he'd go. Eventually, winter time, snow, freezing, brrrrrr! I cried to mom and dad (mostly dad cause he always fell for it), about poor Blacky freezing to death. Well he got to spend the cold months in our shed, it wasn't warm, but it would keep him from freeing, he had food and fresh water. Plus lots of blankets to snuggle in.

Flash forward to either spring or the summer. He made another appearance, he must have been sick, mother took him to the vet, and in the end he was put down. (I was kept out of this, I wouldn't have understood at the time that he was just too sick).

IT makes me HATE people who abandon animals. We had two cats who lived to be 18, they were spoiled, well fed taken to the vet, sometimes too frequently, and well loved. Plus our 16 and a half year old. Each was fixed, well fed, well loved.

Sorta side story. I was visiting my aunt (she's every bit the animal sucker OFL is, she just didn't fix them all), we come across a tiny dog in the middle of traffic. We picked her up, and tried to find her home. She kept going to one house, but the people inside hid. She uhm, appeared either to be pregnant or just had pups recently. Guessing the owners dumped her. We took her to the vet, had her checked out, and she was eventually given to a couple who spoiled her like the child they didn't have.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

These are really barbaric stories. When I was 10 I cried when puppies and kittens in Poland were drowned by my family members due to too many animals around. Spaying/neutering still isn't a common thing down there in the country, you must realize...... I'd cry my eyes out then, but looking back, it's better than taping a box of live animals and leaving them to die (though obviously not as good of an option as fixing animals).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeez, what kind of people are these? Makes me hate the world, when an animal is "just" an animal and can be neglected or straight up abused and forgotten. They didn't ask to be born. I wish I could find whoever dumped the kittens and leave them in the middle of a hot desert with no relief in site, then say "good luck"


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OFL is a great example of a great pet keeper  ALL of her cat's are spayed/neutured and a person can't get just ONE (or maybe 2) spayed/neutered


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I remember I was working at my uncle's house one year and found a litter of kittens, with their mother, in their bushes. I brought it to their attention and my aunt being the animal lover she is took them in and found homes for them all save two which she kept. Two beautiful gray haired cats, neither likes me but that's not uncommon as most cats don't like me, and she loves both of them.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww how sweet of you to take care of the poor babies. I hope they find great homes where the owner will have them spayed/neutered an NOT declaw them! Keep us posted!



rhymon78 said:


> Thats what happens when irresponsible cat owners do not get their cats neutered.. If you can't afford to pay the vets bill to have it done, then don't own cats. I have 2 cats (both neutered) and I hate it when I see the male toms come snooping around, spraying and being aggressive. And the females howling at night. People are so stupid.
> 
> Kudos for taking them in, at least they weren't put in a weighted bag and dropped in a river or lake somewhere... I am sure that goes on too. poor animals.


+1


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

In almost every community you can find some kind of LOW COST s/n program for cats and dogs, or some kind of finacial aid. People just don't care enough to look.:-?

Where I live the local HS will s/n cats for only $10!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been working with a TNR program catching ferals to be spayed/neutered in my neighborhood. 

We caught one the other day and I had to keep her in my garage over night because her appointment was the following morning. She looked so sad I felt so bad but I know it was best. She actually peed in my moms car but we had a blanket under the trap so it didn't get on the carpet xD
We've caught and altered all the females. There's still a few kittens but they run away and never go near the traps... Then the males :/


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

registereduser said:


> In almost every community you can find some kind of LOW COST s/n program for cats and dogs, or some kind of finacial aid. People just don't care enough to look.:-?
> 
> Where I live the local HS will s/n cats for only $10!


Had it not been for programs like this in my area-I wouldn't have been able to keep all the cats I do......It cost $10.00 each-plus $5.00 for rabies and they accept home vaccination and I do all my own for about $2.00 per animal .....you do have to complete paper work, submit it...etc.....a little work on your end....but worth every second-take them in at 8AM and pick up at 4pm....Now if I can just catch the 2 new feral cats that showed up...lol....2 new Toms it looks like....Hard to live trap...always seem to catch my own...lol...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You rock OFL! I'm sure you will get them sooner or later


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Some people can't understand pain they are doing for animals.Once i was on my way to a lfs to look for a betta,i saw a male cat with his hind legs broken near a coffee shop.I felt so sad looking at him crawling away from me.


----------

